# Drill press jig



## Midtone (Aug 17, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has or knows about a homemade inexpensive drill press jig that will act as an actual press using a power drill as the press? I know I could probably get a press for $100, but I am low on funds for the next couple weeks due to many tool purchases recently and I really need a drill press. I have seen do hickies you can hook up to your drill, but again those cost money. I tried to make my own with no success.

No one I know is close to me so, I cant go use one.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I am not sure what tasks you are trying to accomplish with the drill press.

People frequently ask "how can I drill straight holes without a drill press" or some similar question.

If this is what you are looking for there are lots of earlier posts to look at.

A lot of replies were around drilling a hole in a block of wood to use as a guide. In your case you would need to use the drill to make the first hole, so a bit of a catch-22.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

home depot has these on sale for 14.00. saw them there yesterday



http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...3&langId=-1&keyword=drill+guide&storeId=10051


----------



## SawdusttillSunset (Mar 15, 2012)

Are these what your thinking of? They look fairly simple to make....and inexpensive.











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hii7136Hrpk


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

DannyT said:


> home depot has these on sale for 14.00. saw them there yesterday
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100349264/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=drill+guide&storeId=10051


Thanks Danny! I lost a rig like that, It was stolen or I left it on a job.

When I read your post I rushed over to HD. They only had one left.

I bought it for $14 and a #2 square drive set for $2.00.

HD is liquidating all of there General brand items.

Who's da man? Dans da man!


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

speaking of HD liquidating, I saw a dovetail jig on clearance for $11, anyone??


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

the home depot near me had 8-10 of them. i should go get one just because they are on sale. what kind of dovetail jig? prob the general one its 39 regular price.
we used one of those to drill over 200 holes for spindles in a big house we trimmed


----------



## CenCal_Sawyer (May 5, 2012)

I have several general tools and for the most part they work well. That being said I bought the dovetail jig you're talking about just because I figured it may come in handy if I needed to batch out some boxes or something. I can never get the wasted day in the shop back! I tried everything and the joints just kept being sloppy. It's not worth the frustration folks, I don't care how cheap it is! Sorry not trying to poach the thread I just saw it mentioned and thought I'd save some headaches.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

thanks for the info. ill save my 11 dollars. menards has bosch 12 inch 60 tooth saw blades for 19.00 and 10 inch vermont american for 9.99.


----------

